# Any southeastern coyote hunters that can educate?



## destructive_mechanic

Can anyone shed some light on hunting coyotes in the thick southeastern terrain? I know I have had a hard time calling any into the open etc. The southeast poses challenges entirely different from the midwest and other popular coyote hunting regions and i have been catching hell.









Do you have success in the open or woods?

Shotgunning vs rifle.

What calls are predominantly working for you. Coyote sounds vs distress sounds.

In a tree vs on the ground

Day vs night

etc etc etc


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH and antlerz22 are down your way and should be able to give you some good pointers.


----------



## TnTnTn

Mechanic-I am no expert but have killed a few in TN. I have killed more in the open pastures or pastures with some scattered trees than in the woods. It is probably because I can 'see' them when they come out in the open. I have killed some in the woods too. I use an AR. A shotgun would be better in the woods because if you see one it is going to be close. I have used an e caller and hand calls too. I have had better results with hand calls-I hunt on the ground trying to be careful about noise, scent, and visual cues. I think a lot more coyotes respond to our calls than are seen. My advice would be to stay alert-after many dry stands it is easy to lose the edge and that is when one will bust in and you may not be ready. I have had all of my call ins with distress calls although I have tried some howls too. I called and killed a double in the woods about 3 minutes apart so I would suggest calling a bit more before moving even if you get one on the ground. They seem to come from unexpected directions frequently and will see the least movement. A bark will usually stop them for a few seconds to get off a shot. Once you know the woods and pastures you can set up and just watch travel corridors like deer hunting. I have had some success doing that also. Try to control 'coyote fever' and take your time- it is so exciting that it is difficult to do. Good Luck TTT


----------



## LoCountryHunter

Glad I'm not the only one having problems with the first one called in and good question and excellent answer. They must not like it in our fields and I've tried to call them with the wind blowing into them but no luck so far. The last place I called the farmer told me that he saw one chasing a cow day before I was calling. I can knock a hole in their numbers with traps but calling???????????


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Thanks for the good response TN.

I am with you LoCountry. I have a good spot picked out here with doo doo everywhere and my dogs piss on everything when they go there and run around noses to the ground like crazy. Its in a freshly cutover holler that borders about 10-15 yr old pine thicket. Do I hunt the woods or cutover? etc etc. I have been wanting to hunt over it, but I figure the wind should be away from the pine thicket and that hasnt played out yet. Plus it has been hotter than the devils balls.


----------



## autumnrider

I have had best luck in 2-3 year old cutover with even older cutover around the edges or just with in a 200- 400 yrds of the 2-3 year old cutover you are calling in.....find logging roads through these cutovers and be on your game, these dawgs will pop out any where and at any time.....open timber next to these cutovers are really good areas-- in open timber, i like to set up with a deep creek/ditch between my calling/setup in the open timber and the thick stuff because dawgs seem to stop and travel along the ditch/creek looking for an easy way to cross and this will give you a broad side shot...creek needs to be 30 to 40 yards away when using a rifle - 20 to 30 with shot gun....shot gun is loaded with #4 buck shot and my rifle is loaded with a heavier load of 62 grain in the 223 because the shots in the southeast are not very far and i like to knock them down hard ....dont just call during the early and late hours in the day, in the thick stuff, dawgs will react to calls all day because if u keep it quite while getting to a setup, u can get really close to these dawgs and dawgs will react better to something 100 yrds away and closer than 500 yrds away so start out calling real soft and after 5 min get a little louder and louder and so forth...might take less than a minute or it might take :40 min.... if you have anymore ????please ask and we will keep on trying to help...try these tips and good luck friend


----------



## hassell

Good post and advice.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Thats great stuff AR. I will give it a go because my place is surrounded by cutover. Where do you live in MS? Would you be interested in getting together some time and making a hunt?


----------



## autumnrider

I live in Alcorn county, out west of Corinth.....Lets try to get together some time after deer season and before turkey season, that seems to be the best time.....Just stay in touch and we will see what we can work out....


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Yeah that sounds good. I didnt realize but you are 3+ hours away. Man you can spit across the TN border and cast a reel to AL!


----------

